# Input on PX4sc?



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

I am thinking of buying the PX4sc in 9mm type F.

I have been quoted a PX4 sc with three magazines for 459.99 (LEO) Does anyone have a place that can beat that?

I have heard that the external safety is a little obtrusive. Also that for a sub compact, it is pretty chunky. 

I am also hearing that holsters/magazines are hard to find right now. 

I have no doubt to the quality of the firearm, I already own the PX4 type F in full size.

Thoughts/advice?

Thanks!

Jake


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

It is the same dimensions as The full size except barrel length and grip is a tick smaller,,so yes it's chunky for a sub..
I held it at the gun store along with a G26,,I bought the g26,,not saying you want one of those but thats what I went with instead and am happy with my choice .


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Jake,

As I said in another post. I just recently purchased the PX4SC and I absolutely love it. I paid a bit more thaan you were quoted and got two magazines and a mag loader also. I took the 4 hour safety course and fired the next day and I absolutely love the gun. Fires true and smooth. Not as much recoil as I expected from such a small weapon. To each their own but I think you'll be sorry if you don't give the SC a chance! Great gun! Good luck which ever way you go.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Navy Jake said:


> I am thinking of buying the PX4sc in 9mm type F.
> 
> I have been quoted a PX4 sc with three magazines for 459.99 (LEO) Does anyone have a place that can beat that?
> 
> ...


You will really like this little gun if you decide to get it.


----------

